# Temperatura del portatil compilando? yo 72ºC

## cnyx

A que temperatura se os pone el portatil compilando??? En mi caso el record se lo lleva Glibc donde ha alcanzado los 72ºC, 30 grados de diferencia entre reposo y compilando a saco. Os parece mucho 72?? No lo estare matando??? jajaja.

Bueno yo como no sabia si habia algun monitor de temperatura o algo asi me he hecho este script por si alguien quiere mirarlo sin tener que mirar en el /proc cada vez:

```

#! /bin/bash

while [ true ]; do

    clear

    cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature

    sleep 3

done

```

Bueno, ya me contais.

saludos.

----------

## frodoweb

72!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JODER que horno  :Smile: )

Espero que sea solo compilando porque sino ...

El mio no pasa de 55 (ibook).

----------

## lanshor

Pues el mio no pasa de 55º por mucha caña que le de  :Very Happy: 

Es un airis, y aunque es verda que el plastico de fuera y el acabado no es muy bonito... lo tengo ya un año y pico y nunca me ha dado ningun problema, y desde siempre he usado gentoo ahi  :Smile: 

Yo creo que no es normal que se caliente tanto, abrelo y mira a ver si el disipador esta obstruido o algo.

----------

## lanshor

AAh y ademas, parece un sobremesa mas que un portatil xD (o al menos lo parecia ace un año). P4 3.06GHz, 1GB ram, 80GB HD, GForce 5700 128Mb..

----------

## focahclero

En mi Compaq V2000 (Centrino a ¿1.6?) se suele poner también a 70 y pico grados, lo que no sé es si es normal o no  :Smile: 

----------

## jofe

Sera normal (o eso espero   :Laughing:  )

Con un Centrino 1.7 y emergiendo gcc tengo de max 79 grados

En reposo a 41-45.

No creo que explote.

----------

## cnyx

Pues mis 72 grados tambien son en un centrino a 1.7 asi que debe ser normal. En reposo lo suelo tener alrededor de 42 grados, pero lo tengo siempre con la frecuencia de reloj a tope, deberia probar dejando el ajuste dinamico de frec de cpu (que no se porque demonios me dejo de funcionar en linux) para ver si consigo aun menos temperatura en reposo.

Lo del ibook me ha molado bastante, la verdad es que esos cacharritos son una caña, pero lo tuyo lanshor me sorprende con un PIV, debe tener un disipador cañero jejeje.

Alguien por ahi tiene algun Ultra Low Voltage o un Low Voltage???? molaria ver que temperaturas alcanzan esas monadas.

Bueno un saludo a todos.

PD: por cierto habeis visto los saltos de temperatura que pegan??? son acojonantes, a mi me sube mas de diez grados en uno o dos segundosLast edited by cnyx on Sun Sep 11, 2005 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Aunque sea un OffTopic, perdoneme stolt creo que me estoy cargando un montón de reglas, ¿Sabeis algo de portatiles a 64bits? lo pregunto debido a que veo que mi sobremesa amd64 veo que se calienta mucho menos que el amdxp.

----------

## lanshor

La verdad es que a mi tmb me sorprende, mas que nada porque mi piv de sobremesa pilla la misma temperatura, no se si tmb influira que siempre que compilo pongo el portatil en alto con un soporte en cada esquina para que el aire fluya mejor por abajo  :Wink: 

----------

## cnyx

pues es posible, yo tendre que probarlo tambien, porque en el mio el aire lo pilla de abajo y me imagino que teniendolo levantado lo tomara mejor.

----------

## ertomas

Realmente me parece compaÃ±ero que la temperatura de tu portatil es altisima. Yo el mio lo he tenido noches compilando gnome, xorg, openoffice y lo maximo 53Âº y de hay no subia, y eso que lo tengo funcionando encima de una mesa. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es como ya han dicho poner el portatil en una especie de atril, soporte o como se quiera llamar, para que asi ventile por abajo que es donde va a recoger todo el calor. Si te sirve de ayuda, una solucion barata es coger la tipica rejilla que vienen con los grill o microondas, la tipica para poner las pizzas. Incoveniente es que si no tienes un teclado inalambrico es un incordio, pero conozco a gente que le va de maravilla esa idea, y baratisima.

Un Saludo

----------

## jofe

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> La verdad es que a mi tmb me sorprende, mas que nada porque mi piv de sobremesa pilla la misma temperatura, no se si tmb influira que siempre que compilo pongo el portatil en alto con un soporte en cada esquina para que el aire fluya mejor por abajo 

 

Pos siento defraudaros a todos   :Laughing: , pero en mi caso, no noto ninguna diferencia en cuanto a temperatura del procesador, con el notebook cooler encendido y con el apagado.

Si que noto diferencia y muxa en cuanto a lo que es la carcasa del portatil.

Me molestaba sobre todo el HD el cual lo tengo justo debajo de la palma de la mano izquierda.

En seguida cogia lo zona una temperatura maja maja, casi sudando. Con el cooler, esta casi practicamente (en cuanto a temperatura) comor recien arrancado.

Lo mismo ocurre con la parte en contacto con la mesa, ahora esta mas fresca que una lechuga, pero con el cooler activado o no, en procesador solo noto una diferencia de unos 2 grados, (otra cosa es que se enfrie mas rapidamente el procesador).

Asi que colocarlo en zonas altas, etc, no creo que mejoren demasiado la cosa.

----------

## cnyx

Pero estais seguros que os compila a 50 y pico grados??? Daros cuenta que los pentiumM se supone que son los que menos se calientan y aqui todos los que tenemos un pentiumM (por lo menos los que lo han dicho explicitamente) no bajamos de 70ºC compilando. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que es lo que se esta compilando porque hay muchas cosas que son compilaciones de paquetes pequeñitos seguidos que dan al procesador muchos respiros, por ejemplo como alguien decia por ahi arriba el Xorg, y para el que no lo haya comprobado el procesador puede bajar mas de diez grados la temperatura en no mas de un segundo cuando se le da un respiro. Por eso os decia yo arriba que el record lo tengo compilando Glibc porque eso si que le mete caña continuada al micro.

Me estais dando miedo, a ver si tengo jodio el cooler  :Sad: 

Bueno a ver si alguien que sepa del tema nos saca de dudas a los de 70ºC para arriba que yo ahora casi tengo miedo de compilar viendo vuestras temps.

Un saludo a todos.

EDITADO: nada mas arrancar tengo 34ºC lo que casi da un margen de 40ºC entre reposo absoluto y compilando. Esto me parece demasiado. Los que teneis 50 y pico podeis poner que micro teneis?

----------

## psm1984

Tengo un Pentium M 1.70GHz y lo maximo que le he visto son 72º, en invierno no lo he visto pasar de 65º. Si os asusta al compilar la temperatura, podeis bloquear la velocidad a menos del maximo, yo uso powernowd y trae la opcion:

```

-u #    CPU usage upper limit percentage [0 .. 100, default 80]

```

----------

## DDrDark

O podeis optar por compraros unas bases que se colocan debajo de portatil y tienen ventis que refrigeran, pero no puedo asegurar resultados porq no los he probado

----------

## lanshor

Yo tengo un Pentium4 3.06 GHz, nunca he visto mas de 60º, en mi caso la diferencia al levantar el portatil de la mesa y dejar aire debajo si se nota mucho, si lo dejo encima de la mesa la mesa se queda literalmente ardiendo, si dejo un poco de aire debajo la refrigeracion mejora muchisimo, en mi caso el aire se toma dese arriba y se tira por abajo.

----------

## jofe

se llaman notebook coolers (traduzcan al castellano) , no cuestan casi nada y REPITO, para hacer descender la temperatura del procesador, no os servira, sirve mas bien para reducir la

temperatura general del portatil y de los dispositivos que esten mas en contacto con lo que es la carcasa, y para hacer que la temperatura del portatil coja mas rapidamente "frescura". Para si el procesador lo tienes como dicen, compilando un paquete grande o durante mucho tiempo sin respiro, no te va a hacer nada, ya tiene su ventilador que para eso esta.

Va muy bien un notebook cooler pero no sirve para procesador, hay que tener en cuenta que actuan desde el exterior del portatil  no desde el interior.

----------

## Niltsiar

Yo tengo un Samsung X30 con un Pentium M 1.8 GHz y la temperatura máxima en compilaciones es 61º grados, compilando glibc, como alguien ha apuntado por ahí.

De todas formas, lo he visto llegar a unos 70º en un caso extremo, que fue en un laboratorio de mi facultad lleno de estaciones Sparc en verano, sin ventilacion ni aire acondicionado, así que os podéis hacer una idea de la sauna que era esa sala.

Pero como digo lo normal, si la temperatura de la habitación es normal... unos 25º, es que compilando se mantenga en 61º

----------

## DDrDark

dejar el portatil media hora con el cpuburn puesto y vereis xD. En portage esta para instalarlo "cpuburn" se llama

----------

## ertomas

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> Pero estais seguros que os compila a 50 y pico grados??? Daros cuenta que los pentiumM se supone que son los que menos se calientan y aqui todos los que tenemos un pentiumM (por lo menos los que lo han dicho explicitamente) no bajamos de 70ï¿½C compilando. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que es lo que se esta compilando porque hay muchas cosas que son compilaciones de paquetes pequeï¿½itos seguidos que dan al procesador muchos respiros, por ejemplo como alguien decia por ahi arriba el Xorg, y para el que no lo haya comprobado el procesador puede bajar mas de diez grados la temperatura en no mas de un segundo cuando se le da un respiro. Por eso os decia yo arriba que el record lo tengo compilando Glibc porque eso si que le mete caï¿½a continuada al micro.
> 
> Me estais dando miedo, a ver si tengo jodio el cooler 
> 
> Bueno a ver si alguien que sepa del tema nos saca de dudas a los de 70ï¿½C para arriba que yo ahora casi tengo miedo de compilar viendo vuestras temps.
> ...

 

Hola CompaÃ±ero Cnyx.

De microprocesador tengo un PowerPC G4 --->

```
 cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

cpu             : 7447/7457, altivec supported

clock           : 1249MHz

revision        : 0.1 (pvr 8002 0101)

bogomips        : 831.58

machine         : PowerBook5,2

motherboard     : PowerBook5,2 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh

detected as     : 287 (PowerBook G4 15")

pmac flags      : 0000001b

L2 cache        : 512K unified

memory          : 256MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld

```

Y estan son mis temperaturas sacadas directamente de los sensores...

```
cat /sys/devices/temperatures/sensor1_temperature

49

cat /sys/devices/temperatures/sensor1_location

CPU BOTTOMSIDE
```

```
cat /sys/devices/temperatures/sensor2_temperature

56

cat /sys/devices/temperatures/sensor2_location

PWR SUPPLY BOTTOMSIDE
```

Realizado despues de estar 1 dia enchufado, y haciendo ahora mismo una compilacion del kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6.

Un Saludo

----------

## frodoweb

a mi 70 grados me siguen pareciendo increible y mas con los celeron que como dicen por ariba son los que menos se calientan. Ademas de un peligro para el protatil en si, trabajar se debe de hacer incomodisimo (aunque esa tempetaruta solo la consigues compilando que por otro lado...).

REspecto a que procesador; como bien dije antes es el de un ibook g4 y no pasa de los 55 (algo que ya me parece muchisimo).

Sal.udos  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Camulus

Pues parece ser que los Centrino (PentiumM) son asi: Yo tengo un Fujitsu-Siemens con un PentiumM a 1.6Ghz que mantiene una temperatura basal de 45-50º mantenida despues de, por ejemplo ahora, 5h de funcionamiento (a veces está 12 y 15h) a 1,2Mhz y al compilar, a 1.6Ghz le ve visto alcanzar 75º, pero no mantenidos sinop en forma de picos de minutos, que se mejora al levantar el sistema.

No creo que sea demasiado, ya que, por lo que veo, todos los PentiumM que se describen llegan a las mismas temperaturas. Alguien sabe, por especificaciones técnicas, cual es el intervalo de seguridad en estos procesadores?

Saludos

----------

